# Solved: Can you tell me where this part goes... Fast!



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that the rubber grommet that goes between the water pump and water tube? Does it have a little key or bump on it to keep it from rotating or come out of the top of the water pump?


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

It has a stop ring on the inside. Like a pvc connection to stop the pipe when you slide it in...

CORRECTION It appears tapered towards the inside equally from either end.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it goes in the water pump housing to keep the pump from pumping water into the lower unit. Sealing the housing to the water inlet tube. On the lower hp motors it sometimes sticks to the water inlet tube when you pull the lower unit down off the drive shaft. 

I feel like I've seen one on a bigger motor that was installed up from the bottom before installing the top half of the water pump housing.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's does fit on the water pipe hanging in the mid section. Maybe it's supposed to go under the white bushing?


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

This is what I got from SIM... I think it makes sense now...
"That part goes on inside of the housing discharge tube. If you look at the diagram (which ive attached), it goes in first before part 19 on lower casing drive 2."


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

damper for the water seal
-underneath


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Anytide- is my pic accurate? Under the white bushing? I'm not familiar with the names of all the parts, but when I took this thing apart this part was no where to be found so I'm clueless. I put it in the hole in the pump housing as shown and then pressed in the white bushing. Got it bolted back in and have no neutral. So looks like I'll be pulling it again anyway.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.iboats.com/Yamaha-40-50-hp-Gearcase-Exploded-View/dm/view_id.272942
part # 15
---------------------------------------------
http://www.glmmarine.com/pdf/Yamaha_Catalog.pdf
page 18
part # 8


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks that's where I put it. Now, since there wasn't one in there upon removal of the lower unit, what type of damage might it have caused? I'm guessing water was allowed up in the mid section? It looks clean??


----------

